# Gunning down pheasents...



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm thinkin' about going pheasent hunting this fall; whats a good gun to use? 12ga.? 20ga.? :sniper: Sniper?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

12,20,28 gauge will be just fine. I have a buddy who late in the year likes to use his 10 gauge, but that seems overkill to me. He likes to go on stand if we do a push.

4-6 shot will work best.

Good luck.


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

Sweet!  thanks!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Most guys use a 12 gauge. It's versatile.

Sometimes if it's windy, and at your back, the pheasant can fly very far, before it's your chance to get a shot at them. So a 12 gauge works well.

I know a guy who only uses a 20 gauge over/under beretta and he spanks them. But he is also a very good shot.

One thing about pheasant hunting, is if you do the walking, not posting, you can cover a lot, and I mean a lot of ground. So you don't want to be lugging around a howitzer. I even know some guys who use slings on their guns, to shoulder when they get heavy and were not about to shoot anything.

Some guys like over and under's because they can break them open and carry them on their shoulders. (No need for a sling.)

Pheasant hunting is awesome. Have fun.
:sniper:


----------



## thunderhead (Dec 22, 2005)

You should get yourself a 12 ga Merkel 147E. They are almost heat seeking in the way they puff them roosters.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I use a 20 guage earlier in the year with 6 shot, Less damage to the meat. Later in the year use a 12 guage with 4 shot, when the pheasants get up farther away. A friend of mine uses a 16 guage all year. But finding shells for them is a pain and they are expensive.


----------

